# kefir while breastfeeding?



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

Ok, so I know that the general thinking is that I should avoid kombucha while nursing unless I was in the practice of drinking it before pg, but does anyone know if kefir, specifically coconut water kefir is okay to consume while BFing? Obviously I don't want to release toxins into my milk but I'm not well-versed in the ins and outs of TF enough to know if kefir impacted the body/detox similarly to kombucha.

Thoughts please....


----------

